# Medford Mother Accused of Running ID Theft Scam



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

A Medford mother of three is accused of running an elaborate identity theft scam. Noni Moore, 33, was hit with various fraud charges at her Tuesday morning arraignment. Natick police say Moore has been using phony IDs and fake checks to make purchases. FOX25's Shirley Chan has the story.

http://www.myfoxboston.com/myfox/pages/News/Detail?contentId=1339825&version=1&locale=EN-US&layoutCode=VSTY&pageId=3.1.1


----------

